# Master List Of Other Swatch Brands



## Naynadine (Jun 25, 2015)

All Brands - Nail Polish 
Annabelle 
Archetype 
Atelier-A 
B Never Too Busy Too Be Beautiful 
Bare Escentuals 
Barry M 
Bella Pierre 
Ben Nye 
Benefit 
Bite Beauty 
Black Radiance 
Bobbi Brown 
Bourjois 
Burberry Beauty 
Canmake 
Cargo 
Clarins 
Clinique 
Coastal Scents 
ColourPop 
Covergirl 
Chanel 
Dior 
Dolce And Gabbana 
ELF 
Estee Lauder 
Fyrinnae 
Giorgio Armani 
Givenchy 
GOSH Cosmetics 
Guerlain 
Hard Candy 
Hourglass 
Illamasqua 
Iman Cosmetics 
Inglot 
Jouer 
Kat Von D 
Kryolan 
L.A. Girl 
Lancome 
Laura Mercier 
Lime Crime 
Lipstick Queen 
Lorac 
L'Oreal HIP 
Lumiere Cosmetics 
MAD Minerals 
Marc Jacobs Beauty 
Medusa's Makeup 
MUA 
Make-Up For Ever 
Make-Up Store 
Maybelline 
Milani 
Naked Cosmetics 
Napoleon Perdis 
NARS 
Nixie Cosmetics 
NYX 
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics (OCC) 
Philosophy 
Pure Luxe 
Prescriptives 
Revlon 
RIMMEL 
Rock & Republic 
Rouge Bunny Rouge 
Scandalous Cosmetics 
Sephora 
Sleek Makeup 
Smashbox 
Sonia Kashuk 
Stars Makeup Haven 
Stila 
Sugarpill Cosmetics 
Suqqu 
Tarte 
Taylor Made Minerals 
TheBalm 
TKB Trading 
Tom Ford 
Too Faced 
Urban Decay 
Wet and Wild 
Yaby Cosmetics 
YSL 
Yves Rocher


----------

